# Radio 4 while away



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Does anyone use a DAB radio while in Europe, my wife likes to listen to the news and our cab radio is not very good half the time


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

You wont pick up any English stations on a DAB radio in Europe. If you get anything at all it will be local to the country you are in. I have just had my cab radio changed for a DAB unit (Pioneer 3600) this year and whilst it works fine in the UK it has failed to pick anything up at all in Europe.

If you want Radio 4 then wifi is the only way to go. Either as an app on smartphone or tablet or through the BBC website on a computer.

JohnW


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

There's very little coverage in mainland Europe on DAB, certainly R4 is only transmitted in the UK. Best way is to get it on line, but of course this needs an Internet connection!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe the standards for DAB are not the same in Europe as they are in the UK, so a DAB radio from the UK works only in the UK.

John is largely right, if you want Radio 4 when you're not in the UK it will have to be on the internet unless you are very close to the UK and can find the signal leaking across the channel or you can get it on satellite which will cover most of France but runs out as you get into Spain or over towards Berlin with a normal sized (80cm) roof mounted dish, Alan.


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

I get R4 in Europe on long wave at a radius of about 200 miles from the UK. Reception is best when its dark.
But of course few vehicle radios have long wave now. So we take a little Roberts travellers radio with us.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

We take a portable radio which has Long Wave, it normally sits in the bathroom at home. This works well in France down to region around the River Loire or so. South of that it gets rather crackly and needs careful positioning, but you can still tolerate it until it dies out somewhere in the Dordogne.

Anywhere south of there and you are looking at the radio channels on satellite TV I'm afraid.

Sandy


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

If you have a satellite dish, you should be able to receive R4 using a Sky box (Astra 2)

However, coverage will only be available in northern France down to a line between Bordeaux and Lyon depending on size of dish.

Edit: Must type quicker, use of satellite mentioned in previous 3 posts.


----------



## chipster (Oct 8, 2013)

Pretty sure the bbc I player radio app will allow listening in some other countries.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

I have 3,826 R4 podcast episodes on my phone, drama, comedy, DID, for when I get fed up of Nostalgié FM. Plus about 10 years worth of vintage ISIHAC. Doesn't help with listening to news tho ...


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I have "Tunein" radio app on my kindle fire . . Providing there's WiFi I can get it (and a million & one stations) anywhere in the world[marq=right]


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a DAB+ radio in my MH and you can pick up stations in Germany/ Luxembourg but very few in France, (at the moment)
I beleave there DAB network is slowly increasing but only near main cities,
If you have just a DAB radio then the UK stations are all you can listen too


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*R4 Long Wave*

Despite the continued pressure to do away with the LW transmission. I found it usable over much of France although not on the vehicle radio when driving as there is too much interference/noise from the computers running the diesel etc. 
A couple of years ago I was able to regularly hear the pm program down in the Algarve from 5.00 but infuriatingly it always dropped out around 5.45 . Probably just a skip effect as the sun went down.
By all means take a small portable with LW on it.

Incidentally, do many people listen to the Irish station RTE1 on LW ? I think its on on 252m? As you might imagine its good for chat etc

Mike


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

We use the BBC RADIO Iplayer dedicated app on a smartphone plugged in to the radio AUX input. We listen selectively in Europe more often than not using the apps' play it again function over 3G, campsite wifi it is free.
In Morocco where we are now 3G is so cheap that the wife has it on almost continously when we are in the van. 
As has been said you can also pick it up on LW. I upgraded our radio and antenna and this year and was able to listen via LW (at night without engine running) as far down as Toulouse

Dick


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We can only get R4 on the car as far south as Rennes and even then the reception is poor, I suspected that the BBC has reduced the power output as we used to be able to pick it up at Lyons easily....

Satellite will work, iPlayer will not unless you have a VPN, if it detects an out of UK ip address it is not available....

French radio uses DAB+ and another system, but frankly is not worth it IMO. DAB is mainly UK but it is used in a few other places....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Countries_using_DAB/DMB

Good luck getting it.....

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I listen to Radio 4 and 4 Extra on the internet in Spain every day on BBC Radio iPlayer no problems at all, except that once in a blue moon the Today Programme will cut out for a while and I get a message saying something like, "This item is not available in your region." Words to that effect anyway, but it only lasts for the duration of one item and only happens perhaps once in two months listening.

I know I could use a vpn or a proxy but it's so infrequent that I don't see the need, Alan.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Penquin said:


> We can only get R4 on the car as far south as Rennes and even then the reception is poor, I suspected that the BBC has reduced the power output as we used to be able to pick it up at Lyons easily....
> 
> Satellite will work, iPlayer will not unless you have a VPN, if it detects an out of UK ip address it is not available....
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

RADIO Iplayer will work worldwide Dave. It is totally seperate from BBC TV Iplayer and has never needed a VPN. It is available as an app on smartphones and tablets FOC and is a function of the BBC not a third party. Podcasts of many R4 progs are also available on it some going back decades.

Dick


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I get withdrawal symptoms if I have to manage without R4 for any length of time. As others have said, it's possible to pick up by satellite (in reception areas and when static) and in Northern France the LW signal is sometimes useable with a small portable receiver.
But what's the possibility of obtaining a seperate high gain aerial for use either with the cab radio or a portable receiver to extend the reception range? I'm assuming that long-wire aerials would be impractical due to the wire length, is there any other type that would be effective at let's say the med coast?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Dick, I didn't know that, but then I don't use a smart phone or a tablet so apps won't work - I use a laptop but that's as far as I have progressed yet.....

My phone is still a UK phone - payasyougo and still has lots of credit left on it - at the current rate it will last another 20 years.......

I am NOT a good customer for O2......

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

> I listen to Radio 4 and 4 Extra on the internet in Spain every day on BBC Radio iPlayer no problems at all, except that once in a blue moon the Today Programme will cut out for a while and I get a message saying something like, "This item is not available in your region." Words to that effect anyway, but it only lasts for the duration of one item and only happens perhaps once in two months listening.
> 
> I know I could use a vpn or a proxy but it's so infrequent that I don't see the need, Alan.


Some bits do get cut off on Radio iPlayer, but it's very rare, as I said above.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

gaspode said:


> I get withdrawal symptoms if I have to manage without R4 for any length of time. As others have said, it's possible to pick up by satellite (in reception areas and when static) and in Northern France the LW signal is sometimes useable with a small portable receiver.
> But what's the possibility of obtaining a seperate high gain aerial for use either with the cab radio or a portable receiver to extend the reception range? I'm assuming that long-wire aerials would be impractical due to the wire length, is there any other type that would be effective at let's say the med coast?


*********************************************

After years of unsatisfactory radio reception in the UK. I invested in a quality head unit and one of the below. Price makes you cough a bit but it is worth it. Brilliant reception only a foot long. I stuck a 2ft square alumimuim sheet onto roof of van and put it in the middle.

I can listen to LW while driving to way south of the Loire and when parked at night much furth south.

Link (the site gives you some good info re antenna in general) http://www.dabonwheels.co.uk/Hirschmann_AUTA_16_V_DAB_DAB_car_aerial.html


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Just remebered that you can listen via BBC radio iplayer via a laptop as well. Used to do it before we got a smartphone. Again no restrictions and world wide

Dick


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Dick, I have now pinned that to my taskbar so can easily access it...

3 years I have missed out on "Today" - but I don't think I have the time to listen to all of them.....

Dave


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*.Radio 4 while away.*

I have a 3G sim I'n my iPad, I even get radio 4 in Morocco, which is where I am now. I also watch the soaps on the iPad. Brilliant! Bambi 2


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> Price makes you cough a bit but it is worth it. Brilliant reception only a foot long. I stuck a 2ft square alumimuim sheet onto roof of van and put it in the middle.
> 
> I can listen to LW while driving to way south of the Loire and when parked at night much furth south.
> 
> Link (the site gives you some good info re antenna in general) http://www.dabonwheels.co.uk/Hirschmann_AUTA_16_V_DAB_DAB_car_aerial.html


WOW - You're not kidding on the price are you? 8O

Problem is, if you read the specification at the bottom of the page it states that the gain for AM signals is >0db so how on earth can it improve reception? :?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

gaspode said:


> > Price makes you cough a bit but it is worth it. Brilliant reception only a foot long. I stuck a 2ft square alumimuim sheet onto roof of van and put it in the middle.
> >
> > I can listen to LW while driving to way south of the Loire and when parked at night much furth south.
> >
> ...


Such things are a mystery to me. I did communicate with them. Primary spec was DAB reception which is brilliant even in mid Wales. I also said that I wanted good AM reception in the LW Range.
What is another mystery is that the ariel needs two seperate 12volt feeds . Personally I put it down to magic :lol: but it does what it says on the tin.
Over the years I have spent a fortune on different cheap antenna,changing heads, rerunning cables etc. Nothing worked like this one
Dick


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

> Just remebered that you can listen via BBC radio iplayer via a laptop as well. Used to do it before we got a smartphone. Again no restrictions and world wide
> 
> Dick


As I have now pointed out twice, that isn't quite correct. There are times when broadcasts are interrupted and a recorded message takes over, copyright issues I believe. It doesn't happen often but it does happen.

I've been in Europe listening to BBC radio on iPlayer every day for more than six years.

Are my posts invisible?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Apologies Alan  

Dick


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry Alan, I was not ignoring you (I have never ignored anyone on here using the button) but I did not realise that radio iPlayer is different to TV - I know that TV will not work 'cos I have tired it often using all sorts of work arounds to no avail, so naively I thought radio iPlayer was the same or indeed part of, the TV iPlayer....

Thanks for the update - that has been a real eye opener (or is that ear opener), I had tried listening to Desert Island Discs on iPlayer and had encountered the "not available in your region" throughout - you can get the talk but not the music other than the first 4 or 5 notes.....

Hence my ignorance about what is available......

_mea culpa o me miserum_.....

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

gaspode said:


> > Price makes you cough a bit but it is worth it. Brilliant reception only a foot long. I stuck a 2ft square alumimuim sheet onto roof of van and put it in the middle.
> >
> > I can listen to LW while driving to way south of the Loire and when parked at night much furth south.
> >
> ...


----------------------------------------------

Just read the spec. I read it as 10db amplification on AM and 6db on FM. Where do you see the >0 db?

Dick


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Penquin said:


> Sorry Alan, I was not ignoring you (I have never ignored anyone on here using the button) but I did not realise that radio iPlayer is different to TV - I know that TV will not work 'cos I have tired it often using all sorts of work arounds to no avail, so naively I thought radio iPlayer was the same or indeed part of, the TV iPlayer....
> 
> Thanks for the update - that has been a real eye opener (or is that ear opener), I had tried listening to Desert Island Discs on iPlayer and had encountered the "not available in your region" throughout - you can get the talk but not the music other than the first 4 or 5 notes.....
> 
> ...


------------------

Download them as podcasts Dave. You then have them on your laptop forever or until you delete them in their entirity

Dick


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> Just read the spec. I read it as 10db amplification on AM and 6db on FM. Where do you see the >0 db?
> 
> Dick


Spec at bottom of the page you link to:

_ AM/FM
Frequenzbereich / Frequentiebereik / 153 kHz - 1,610 MHz
Frequency range / Gamme de fréquences 87,5 MHz - 108 MHz
Gewinn / Versterking /Gain < 0 dB
Verstärkung / Versterking / Amplification (50 Î©) > 6 dB (FM)
0 dB (AM)_

PS: Amplification is nothing to do with gain - but it states amplification on AM is 0db anyway.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

> Sandy Saunders said:
> We take a portable radio which has Long Wave, it normally sits in the bathroom at home. This works well in France down to region around the River Loire or so. South of that it gets rather crackly and needs careful positioning, but you can still tolerate it until it dies out somewhere in the Dordogne.
> 
> Anywhere south of there and you are looking at the radio channels on satellite TV I'm afraid.
> ...


Ditto, including the bit about keeping it in the bathroom at home.

We have found though that reception is often crackly inside the van, but OK outside. Tne other problem is that much of tne time we're in France R4 LW is broadcasting cricket, whereas I want Eddie Mair, and even Eddie Grundy. :?

Chris


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Certainly using local wifi here in Spain to listen to Radio 4 those recorded messages cutting in are extremely rare Dave. Maybe once every two months and only for the duration of the current item. I've not known it happen on 4 Extra at all and I listen to it for 5 or 6 hours most days.

I don't know whether a French ip address would be treated exactly the same as a Spanish one but I imagine so, Alan.


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Many thanks for all your posts, I use LW on the cab radio until it gets intolerable. was hoping the DAB would help out but obviously not.

Many thanks


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

I've subscribed to podcasts of the Archers, some comedy programmes and plays etc to keep us going, so will hopefully be able to download them when on wifi. Catching up with daily news is a problem though.

Cheers
Lesley


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Roverdave said:


> I've subscribed to podcasts of the Archers, some comedy programmes and plays etc to keep us going, so will hopefully be able to download them when on wifi. Catching up with daily news is a problem though.
> 
> Cheers
> Lesley


No its not Lesley! Go away, Turn on, Tune in, Drop out or something like that!

Says he with a bloody great satellite dome on the van roof.


----------

